
What to Bring to the Gun Fight - aaronbrethorst
https://crooked.com/article/bring-gun-fight/
======
sbierwagen
>The Second Amendment is in many ways an anachronism, framed before the age of
drones and cruise missiles, when a well-armed civilian militia have actually
been capable of turning back a foreign invasion. Times change. This is not Red
Dawn. You are not Patrick Swayze. Chill out.

Mmm, yes. Rifles are obsolete, as proven in Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan,
where the US invaded and swiftly crushed all opposition, won a lasting
victory, and installed liberal democracies which persist to this day.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Weird, I think you might have misspelled "IED," there.

~~~
sbierwagen
[https://atwar.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/19/why-do-bullets-
ki...](https://atwar.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/19/why-do-bullets-kill-more-
soldiers-in-iraq/)

